# What happened to nathans thread?



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Hi, ive started on the vitamin e stuff that nathan suggested along with the abdominals and im already feeling a lot better. I came on to check nathans thread on it and its been deleted. Can anyone tell me how please? Cheers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Checking into it.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Nathan asked me to remove his account and all his postings. He felt that, _"The side effects of the treatment I recommended can be very dangerous for some people with health problems without the supervision of a doctor. I don´t want to have any moral or legal responsability in any problem related with this."_

Jeff


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

pengu said:


> I told people to do nasal rinse with GSE which is basically an industrial strength cleaner. Do you know how bad that stuff is?
> 
> I'm still going to pour vitamin E up my ass (and i think a lot of other people will to) but I'll be doing it without his instructions and warnings so whatever happens happens


Brother,

There are those among us who will never forgive you for the great GSE massacre of '96. The horror....










Re. hypopressives being dangerous, I think they are contraindicated in people whoa re pregnant, and those with high blood pressure, or maybe low blood pressure I can't remember...but if you are generally healthy I think they will be fine. Not sure of effects of excessive vitamin E, but I may try this too if defecography demonstrates mucosal prolapse or anything like that. We could always do a mass rectal vitamin E suicide to raise awareness of the need for better management of this symptom?


----------

